# The incense trick to get negative pressure in your grow box.



## clambake (Mar 5, 2008)

I've been fiddleing with my grow box trying to get the max amt of airflow possible while having a slight negative pressure in the box so all the wonderfull stinks go straight thru the filter.

All you have to do is light you favorite incense and hold it near your intake vent to see how strongly the smoke gets pulled into it.  Also do this near the doors or anyother area that might allow air in or out.

you can also hold the incense in your box to see how the air flows inside your grow area.


----------



## screwdriver (Mar 5, 2008)

And if your carbon filter is working you shouldn,t smell the incense outside your grow area. 
An all in one test device.


----------



## clambake (Mar 5, 2008)

nice, didn't think about that, so again incense method ftw!


----------



## screwdriver (Mar 5, 2008)

I've also used a candle. Blow it out when your ready to test.


----------



## turtledro (Mar 5, 2008)

why not just blow some smoke in it?


----------



## clambake (Mar 5, 2008)

if you blow smoke in your using your mouth to change the airflow in the box.  The point of this is to see if smoke goes in on its own.  Candle is a good idea too you just have to keep relighting and blowing it out to check diff areas.

I suppose you could use a blunt or a jay, but hey im out atm : )


----------



## screwdriver (Mar 5, 2008)

Its best to have a thick "floating" stream of smoke. Like you see in a wind tunnel.  You can just use smoke if its thick enough and you can see flow direction.  Just an indicator.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 5, 2008)

yeah a j is good touse inside and out to see how the flow works......good post- rep for it


----------

